# Ombre Hair..Should I go through with it?



## lauren006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone, my boyfriend just broke up with me on Valentine's Day so of course I want to do what most girls do and get my hair done.  I need a change.  Right now my hair is a darker brown all one color.  I was thinking about going the route of the ombre (two tone) hairstyle.  With a lighter color kind of on the ends and maybe painted around my face a bit.  I'll include a photo of me and a sample that I like.

  	If you could be so kind to let me know if you think this look would look good on me?  Thanks!

  	Here is an exmample on Jessica Biel that I like:

  	http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CUEEVw7oEKg/TRNhNtJfejI/AAAAAAAABlE/UkGGMT-nXsM/s1600/jessica_biel_ombre_hair2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://lipstickstarsandkillerheels.blogspot.com/2010/12/ombre-hair.html&usg=__LGSVv7VH3lpWC_RmAaoUAY_pTu8=&h=425&w=325&sz=48&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=to5uz_3HbflJfM:&tbnh=119&tbnw=91&ei=DZNdTeL0H4a2sAP-gJnICA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dombre%2Bhair%2Bjessica%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1229%26bih%3D527%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=101&vpy=53&dur=791&hovh=257&hovw=196&tx=132&ty=117&oei=DZNdTeL0H4a2sAP-gJnICA&page=1&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


  	Here's a photo of my hair now except it's a little light since my color washed out a bit:

  	http://tinypic.com/r/5vsm8n/7


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2011)

i actually quite like the ombre hair look! although the one in the picture is a bit more obvious than i would like. i prefer Annie's hair in 90210. that is quite subtle ombre hair and looks beautiful!



#

  	this is the best i can find right now!


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your break up. I know they're tough. I also dyed my hair for the first time ever after a break up this summer.

  	Okay you are gorgeous, and I love the obvious ombre on Jessica Biel. I say do it!


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 18, 2011)

I think ombre hair will look gorgeous on you! Plus the great thing you can always dye it again if you decide you dont like it.


----------



## singer92286 (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry to hear about your break up 

  	i think if done correctly, ombre is totally awesome!! to be honest, my hair has turned slightly ombre on it's own. i like it a lot


----------



## blondemafia76 (Feb 28, 2011)

ombre hair is awesome.. mine is, its platinum to pink!!


----------



## katelyn0 (Mar 13, 2011)

I got ombre hair done last month and I love it. Plus it's a low maintenance look, try it  Also you're a stunner.. whoever this guy is, he's crazy to have broken up with you.


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 27, 2011)

I really want ombre hair. You should do it.
  	Sorry about the break-up- he's clearly a looser


----------



## commandolando (Mar 27, 2011)

I have ombre hair and LOVE it! It's kinda high maintenance (I got it done @ a salon the first time, since I have many issues with bleaching my own hair)  I now dye the darker part of my hair @ home (I'm actually doing it now!) I think it's cute, dooooo it!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 28, 2011)

do you just use bleach and foil on the ends of the hair?


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

sorry to hear about your break up, changing your hair is a great way to treat yourself and sort of say 'i dont need you' to the bloke too, especially if he sees you out and about and notices the change and how good you look, go for it!

  	the ombre trend can be super low maintainence if you pick the dark colour the same as your actual hair colour because your roots arent as obvious, when done right can look good,. What is your natural hair colour? Jessica beil would look good with a Skunk on her head, so perhaps look at all the different celeb ombre looks and decide for sure which would look best on you before you run down to the salon.

  	take some pics to the salon and go for it!


----------



## commandolando (Mar 28, 2011)

When I got it done at a salon, yes that's what she did, the stylist actually took a class on ombre hair, she didn't just foil the ends she foiled certain parts (hard to explain)..if you bleach your own hair, remember to use toner!  I dye the dark part of my hair myself with box dye...I refuse to bleach & tone my own hair, way to many bad experiences 


whatzoedid said:


> do you just use bleach and foil on the ends of the hair?


----------



## Babylard (Mar 28, 2011)

oo i never knew people intentionally did that. my hair is often like that and i always felt like it was a mess
  	i also always thought it is due to people's roots growing out and not retouching D:


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 29, 2011)

I refuse to die my hair at home. I may ask my hairdresser about it next time I go. My hair needs dying BADLY!


----------

